# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Dureza Carbonatada

## Carlos Jorge

Gostava de saber a Dureza Carbonatada dos vossos aquários em ºdKh.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

oi carlos
a dureza do meu é de 12kh

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá o meu era 6dKH (a água natural portuguesa tem um KH muito baixo)...actualmente estou a aumentar o KH para 8-9 através da adição de água de osmose endurecida (KH=16dKH)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde
Entre 12 e 14º de dureza de carbonatos por razões de segurança, ainda que para valores acima de 12 possa provocar alguma precipitação de elementos quimicos essenciais que reponho com aditivos.
 :SbRequin2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

O meu aquário apresenta 10º espero que não seja problemático. pelo que vi a maioria tem 8º.

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Boas

O meu esta de momento em 5 a 6ºdKh. Ate uma Acropora nao esta muito satisfeita com isso. O culpado no meu caso penso que seja o Magnesio. Esta agora á volta dos 900ppm.

Abraços
Ze

----------


## Carlos Prates

:Olá:  

O meu tem estado a 9, julgo ser razoavel... :Admirado:  

Um abraço
Carlos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

aqui o kH da água natural do mar ronda os 9ºd... entretanto adiciono um tripple buffer para subir o kH para os 12ºd

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva

Em tempos e como escrevi, por razões de segurança, ou seja, ter margem tampão elevada, mantinha a dKH a 11º a 12º e isso era um habito que vinha da recomendação que se dava no tempo em que maioritáriamente se mantinham sistemas só de peixes ou quase isso, ou com muitos peixes.
Com a experiencia entretanto acumulada e muito menos peixes, procuro agora manter entre 8 e 9º dKH porque acima desses valores algumas especies de corais não resistem ou podem não resistir.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno;-)

----------

